# JSF - Navigationshandling



## y0dA (8. Aug 2007)

Hi!

Wie kann ich folgendes realisieren mittels myFaces:
login.jsp forwarded bei "succes" zu main.jsp (= einfach navigation rule), jedoch soll main.jsp nicht direkt ansprechbar sein?
www.myAplServer:8080/myAppl/jsp/login.jsp --> kann im browser eingegeben werden und auch login.jsp anzeigen
www.myAplServer:8080/myAppl/jsp/main.jsp --> kann im browser eingegeben werden soll jedoch login.jsp anzeigen (wenn benutzer nicht authentifiziert).


mfg


----------



## Sanix (8. Aug 2007)

Dann erstelle halt bei erfolgreichem Login ein Attribut in der Session à la loggedIn = true. Prüfe ob dieses Attribut true ist bei dem Aufruf der main.jsp. Falls nicht, forwarde zur login Page.
Das ganze Login Zeugs kannst du auch gut über Filter machen, suche im Internet danach. Es gibt haufenweise Tutorials.


----------



## Guest (8. Aug 2007)

ich würde mir ehrlich gesagt sowieso überlegen ob die loginseite in den selben folder wie die anderen seiten kommen. den ordner mit der mainseite kannst du dann in der web.xml sichern und dafür die login.jsp als loginseite ansehen. schau dir mal das zeug zur konfiguration der deklarativen sicherheit in der web.xml an.

greetz


----------



## y0dA (9. Aug 2007)

Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann erstelle halt bei erfolgreichem Login ein Attribut in der Session à la loggedIn = true. Prüfe ob dieses Attribut true ist bei dem Aufruf der main.jsp. Falls nicht, forwarde zur login Page.
> Das ganze Login Zeugs kannst du auch gut über Filter machen, suche im Internet danach. Es gibt haufenweise Tutorials.



Du meinst dass ich in einer Session Bean dieses Login festhalte bzw. eben einen Filter habe welcher bei jedem Request angesprochen wird und in diesem Filter dann überprüfe ob der User eingeloggt ist? Eigentlich könnte ich dann ja auch gleich im Filter eine Klassenvariable haben welche mir sagt ob der Benutzer eingeloggt ist?



> Ich würde mir ehrlich gesagt sowieso überlegen ob die loginseite in den selben folder wie die anderen seiten kommen. den ordner mit der mainseite kannst du dann in der web.xml sichern und dafür die login.jsp als loginseite ansehen. schau dir mal das zeug zur konfiguration der deklarativen sicherheit in der web.xml an.


Wie kann man einen Folder, welcher Jsps beinhaltet "sichern" bzw was verstehst du unter sichern - dass man dann jene Jsps nicht direkt ansprechen kann? Wo finde ich was zur "deklarativen Sicherheit in der web.xml"?


danke
mfg


----------

